# Casque Beats ( fil)



## Mounir-62 (9 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous , j'aurais une question a vous demander ! Voila j'ai acheter un Casque Beats Solo HD ROUGE , seulement , le fil est abimé est ne fonctionne plus ...

Quelquun pourrais m'aider a en trouver un vraiment pas chers svp ?

Merci jattends vos réponses ..


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Décembre 2011)

Essaie de faire jouer la garantie si le produit a été acheté il y a moins d'un an sinon euh ... http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Casque+Beats+Solo+HD+ROUGE+ 
on est en période de fête, ça ne devrait pas si difficile de trouver des rabais.


----------

